# Toe/heel drag



## hengmok (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to snowboard aka, I know nothing. But I really love it so I decided to get my own board to cut down on rental fees. 

I got a new pair of boots for a used a board. 
I was wondering if my toes hang off a bit too much?
Let me know, thanks!


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

It looks fine. You can always press it agianst the carpet in that room with the boots in and see what angle it gets to before the boots touch. I would bet that it is a higher angle then you can get to riding.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

doesnt seem to bad. can you move the boot back a little bit?


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Maybe mount that binding back towards the heel edge slightly then extend your toe ramp out a notch or two. But generally I think you're fine.


----------



## hengmok (Jan 19, 2014)

trapper said:


> Maybe mount that binding back towards the heel edge slightly then extend your toe ramp out a notch or two. But generally I think you're fine.


It's already as far back as it can go. As for the toe ramp. I haven't adjusted that yet.

Thanks everybody


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Yea I really think you'll be fine either way.


----------

